# Bolens h14



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

I've got a lead on a Bolens H14.
It's pretty rough,and no engine ,but shows promise. The tires are flat,and the belts have to be replaced,but I can get it for $50 .So,,Saturday I'll head over to get it.
I guess this means I'm a Bolens nut ! LOL!


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

*Well,#^%$#^*

I didn't get the Bolens.
The guy said he sold it,right after I left.
BUMMER !


----------



## GTcollector (Dec 27, 2010)

jhngardner367 said:


> I didn't get the Bolens.
> The guy said he sold it,right after I left.
> BUMMER !


Guys like that will eventually get theirs


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Still lookin'. Sure I'll find something.


----------



## GTcollector (Dec 27, 2010)

jhngardner367 said:


> Still lookin'. Sure I'll find something.


There's a Bolens G14 painted GREEN in Harrison or Harrisonville AR, he wants 650.00 but he might take 450.00 for it, other than the awful paint its not in bad shape. I don't buy 50.00 tractors, most aren't worth putting 50.00 into them, JMHO


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

I mostly wanted it for a project.
I'll find another tractor for it ,though.


----------

